# is this craftex a good thickness planer?



## michaelsgarage (Feb 15, 2013)

im looking to buy my first thickness planer. i want a small one and i don't have a big budget! any suggestions?

http://www.busybeetools.com/products/PLANER-BENCH-TOP-12-1%7B47%7D2IN.-THICKNESS.html


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Its very similar,likely from the same factory as the Grizzly GO505. Same price practically. These are 2 cutter-head planers. I would check around on CL for something better. A helical cutter-head would be better. Can't say I have used either.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

considering you don't have the budget I think you need to go used. that machine is 300+tax+shipping. It took me awhile but I got my 20" for $675. you just need to be patient.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

I do not know if you had a chance to "feel it or touch it". I did it when I was looking for a planer. There is a busybee (where they sell craftex) in my area. I remembered asking one of the guy there (who is a fine woodworker) and told me it was a piece of crap, not to buy it but either look for another brand or get a larger craftex planer (which was more expensive but more robust). I ended up finding on kijiji a DW735 for the same price at the craftex one. Sure I had to be patient but patience pays in the long run. I would not buy this unit. But again I have no experience with it and it all depends on what you do (carpentry?)


----------

